# 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?



## Gamer090 (5. April 2016)

*5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Hi zusammen

Brauche eine neue Platte weil die eingebaute WD Velociraptor mit ihren 450GB langsam voll wird, und 1TB reichen mir locker, weil ich nur das wichtigste auf den Platten im PC habe, der Rest auf externen. Habe mich für die WD Blue entschieden, aber wei kann es sein dass das Modell mit 5400rpm im Gegensatz zum Modell mit 7200rpm "nur" weniger Strom verbraucht, langsamer dreht und leiser ist? 

Für mich ist nicht ganz klar weshalb ich das Modell mit 7200rpm nehmen sollte aber weshalb gibt es den auch ein Modell mit dieser Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit wenn das langsamere auch die 150MB/s schafft?? Für mich macht das irgendwie keinen Sinn oder hat die schnellere kürzere Zugriffszeiten die ich gar nicht bemerken kann? 

Wird für in Zukunft auch für Spiele genutzt also so ganz unwichtig ist das nicht für mich, hier mal das Datenblatt, die HDDs sind auf Seite 3 die beiden mit 1TB.


----------



## MountyMAX (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Die Version mit 5400 U/Min ist eine umbenannte Green .. also für mehr als ein reines Datengrab unbrauchbar. Die 150 MB/s schafft diese nur bei schönen Wetter und nur ganz kurz. An sich hat WD sämtliche Greens in Blue umbenannt, d.h. alle WD Blue mit 5400 U/Min kannst du knicken.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Darum finde ich keine Green mehr auf der Webseite, dann wird es wohl die mit 7200rpm, Vielen Dank.


----------



## flx23 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

nur mal so al tipp
es gibt viel ssds um die 250GB welche es für wenig geld gibt (ca. 80€ oder weniger) wenn du so eine platte dir kaufst und dort deine spiele draufschiebst ist das deutlich komfortabler. dabei muss es kein luxusmodel sein; 300schreiben und 500 lesen reicht da dicke


----------



## marvinj (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Die Version mit 5400 U/Min ist eine umbenannte Green .. also für mehr als ein reines Datengrab unbrauchbar. Die 150 MB/s schafft diese nur bei schönen Wetter und nur ganz kurz. An sich hat WD sämtliche Greens in Blue umbenannt, d.h. alle WD Blue mit 5400 U/Min kannst du knicken.



Meine 2TB WD Green nutze ich als Spieleplatte und das flutscht auch. HDTune zeigt mir einen Durchschnittswert von 140MB/s. Also ich bin damit zufrieden (auch wenn die langsam bei meinen 200 Spielen aus allen Nähten platzt...) xD


----------



## roheed (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

hallo, ich besitze auch 5.4k und 7.2k hdd im Rechner. Als reines Datengrab (bilder, Filme Musik etc) ist der Unterschied nicht so groß. Wenn du spiele drauf werfen willst, wirst du schon einen unterschied bemerken.... GTA5 zb. braucht bei mir auf der schnelleren Platte 90s Startzeit wehrden es auf der langsamen HDD nochmal gute 20-30s länger gehen kann. Kommt aber auch immer aufs spiel an.  Ist jetzt aber nicht so das es unerträglich wäre. 

vorteil der langsameren Varianten ist vor allem die Lautstärke. eine 5.4k hdd ist beinahe nicht mehr hörbar wehrden 7.2k doch ganz schön nervend werden kann. Aber das ist alles sehr geschmackliche bzw. wie laut der rest vom PC ist. Leiser und Schneller als SSD geht natürlich nicht ^^

Ich habe jetzt einen ganz guten Kompromiss gefunden. Eine SSHD von Seagate mit 1TB. Die hat nur eine Platte drin, dreht mit 7.2k und ist denoch erstaunlich schnell und mir besonders wichtig, sehr leise in meinem eher silent ausgelegten PC. Fürs OS hab ich seit jahren ne SSD. Da kommt eh nix dran.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

SSD ist mir zu teuer, ich brauche hauptsächlich Speicherplatz und meine 150MB/s sind mir schnell genug  Ich kann auch ein paar Sekunden länger warten beim Laden, das ist nicht so schlimm. Die Platte wird u.a. auch für Spiele genutzt aber hauptsächlich um Daten zu speichern, eine SSD mit 1TB ist mir viel zu teuer und eine kleine macht bei mir keinen Sinn.


----------



## the.hai (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Der Vorteil einer SSD liegt in der Zugriffszeit, die Datenrate kommt erst danach. Ich würde niewieder eine SSD weglassen. Für System, Programme und SPiele mittlerweile unabdingbar, für Daten reicht jede Festplatte.

Glaub mir, wenn du das einmal erlebt hast, willst du nichts anderes mehr. Die Raptor kann da lange nicht mithalten.

Um ein paar Vorteile zu haben, schau dir mal die an:

Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DX001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DX001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Und was bringt mir die SSD?? 2-3fs mehr in Spielen die mir egal sein können


----------



## the.hai (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und was bringt mir die SSD?? 2-3fs mehr in Spielen die mir egal sein können



jeglichge start und ladezeiten werden drastisch verkürzt. mehr als den tip dazu geben, kann ich dir nicht. ich weiss, dass ich niewieder ien system auf eine hdd installieren werde. 

letztendlich brauchst du keine ssd, brauchst aber auch keine dicke grafikkarte oder cpu...die bringen nämlich auch alle nur unnötig bessere grafik oder mehr fps oder oder oder


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*



the.hai schrieb:


> jeglichge start und ladezeiten werden drastisch verkürzt. mehr als den tip dazu geben, kann ich dir nicht. ich weiss, dass ich niewieder ien system auf eine hdd installieren werde.
> 
> letztendlich brauchst du keine ssd, brauchst aber auch keine dicke grafikkarte oder cpu...die bringen nämlich auch alle nur unnötig bessere grafik oder mehr fps oder oder oder



Wenn nur die Ladezeiten verkürzt werden dann brauche ich wirkich keine SSD, da warte ich eben ein paar Sekunden länger   Eine bessere CPU und GPU bringen sinnvolle mehr fps, eine SSD bringt also nicht mehr fps sondern nur verkürzte Ladezeiten und das kann mir so ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## the.hai (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Wir sprechen uns mal wieder, wenn du ne SSD drinne hast 

Achso, nen lautloser pc ist auch ganz nett. Hol dir mal ne 5400er, dann hast du wenisgtens mehr Zeit zum Warten


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Bis ich eine SSD drin habe wird noch lange dauern und wenn ich warten will dann schliesse ich die Platte gleich extern per USB 1,0 an


----------



## flx23 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

ladezeiten ist wirklich das stichwort 
mein rechner ist nach Knopfdruck in weniger als 7 sec oben, dann anmelden um 4 sec später kann ich alles was ich will starten. 
der ladebildschirm wenn ich einen raum verlasse und zum nächsten gehe ist bei mir quasi nicht mehr vorhanden. das ist schon unglaublich deluxe. 
denn die dickste cpu nützt dir nix wenn sie nicht mit daten gefüttert werden kann ;')
ich würde mir neben der 1TB platte gleich noch ne 250ger SSD reinbauen bzw. nur eine SSD kaufen und system und spiele auf diese schieben.  dann ist auf der anderen platte auch wieder Platz unf du hast nicht mehr Geld ausgegeben


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*



flx23 schrieb:


> ladezeiten ist wirklich das stichwort
> mein rechner ist nach Knopfdruck in weniger als 7 sec oben, dann anmelden um 4 sec später kann ich alles was ich will starten.
> der ladebildschirm wenn ich einen raum verlasse und zum nächsten gehe ist bei mir quasi nicht mehr vorhanden. das ist schon unglaublich deluxe.
> denn die dickste cpu nützt dir nix wenn sie nicht mit daten gefüttert werden kann ;')
> ich würde mir neben der 1TB platte gleich noch ne 250ger SSD reinbauen bzw. nur eine SSD kaufen und system und spiele auf diese schieben.  dann ist auf der anderen platte auch wieder Platz unf du hast nicht mehr Geld ausgegeben



Dir ist aber schon klar das der RAM schon eher für Leistung der CPU verantwortlich ist oder? Du kannst jede Menge Benchmarks zwischen verschiedenen RAM-Taktfrequenzen ansehen und du wirst feststellen das eine höhere RAM-Frequenez in der Regel auch bessere Ergebnisse erzielt.  Natürlich kann man das nicht einfach so Pauschal sagen aber wenn du 2 RAM Kits hast die Technisch als einzigen Unterschied die Taktfrequenz haben, dann trifft das zu.  
Spiele werden immer noch für HDDs gemacht und bessere Ladezeiten sind mir egal, 250GB könnten eng werden weil Steam alleine schon 75-80GB an Daten hat und dann noch The Witcher 3 macht mit anderen Spielen 160GB aus, dann noch Windows oben drauf und der Datenträger ist voll 

Und bald kommt noch ein weiteres Addon für TW3 das sicher auch noch 15-30GB Speicherplatz benötigen wird also unmöglich bei mir, dieses Jahr hole ich mir wahrscheinlich das neue Deus Ex, keine Ahnung wie gross das wird aber auch da schätze ich 40-60GB. 

Du siehst, 250GB reichen bei weitem nicht aus und eine 500GB SSD ist mir zu teuer, ich bleibe erst mal bei den SSDs und wenn ich schon mal eine SSD kaufen sollte, dann gleich PCIe um einen "echten" Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zu merken. 
Startet mir Windows dann in 2 Sekunden??


----------



## MountyMAX (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Meine beiden Raptor-Platten sind bereits 2010/2011 rausgeflogen wo ich auf SSD umgestellt habe, der Unterschied ist schon derb.

Es kommt halt auch auf die Spieleengine an, wenn diese die Daten von der Platte streamt, wirst du arge FPS Einbrüche mit den 5400er Green/Blue haben, egal wie toll die Kopierrate bei Dateien ist ...

Unterm Strich kommt allerdings wirklich keine Raptor oder andere HDD auch nur ansatzweise an eine SSD an ..., SSHDs halte ich inzwischen bestenfalls für eine Notlösung für Notebooks die viel Speicherplatz brauchen, nur 1 Slot haben, aber eine große SSD zu teuer ist ..., die aktuellen Preise für SSDs sind schon niedrig im Vergleich zur Leistung.

Um es dir evtl. in Zahlen zu erklären, die MB/Sek sind egal, die IOPS ist hier die wichtige "Einheit": HDDS schaffen je nach Qualität/Technik zwischen 40 und ca. 100 IOPS/Sek. diese bekommst du ohne größere Probleme ausgelastet ... die 50.000 bis 100.000 und mehr einer SSD bekommst du mit aktuellen Systemen nicht ausgelastet. In der Praxis bedeutet das,. dass du z.B. den "Verlangsamungseffekt" von Virenscannern nicht mehr hast, oder nicht erst nach dem Hochfahren von Windows eine Weile warten musst bis man etwas machen kann usw.

Ich bin es aber langsam leid es immer wieder zu wiederholen, deswegen, wenn du mit deinen HDDs glücklich bist, dann behalte diese und verschwende Lebenszeit mit warten .. , ich liefere inzwischen selbst die billigsten Rechner mit ner SSD aus ..


----------



## the.hai (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Der TE hat keine Ahnung, wenn er schon einen auf dicke Hose machern muss mit ner PCIe SSD, denn die hat in der normalen Praxis nunmal absolut keinen sinn.

Bleiben wir dabei, der TE ist unbelehrbar, also muss er mit der alten Technik weiterfahren  die transferraten sind so nebensächlich...wie schon gesagt, zugriffszeit ist das wort des tages.

Crucial MX200 500GB, SATA (CT500MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

die bestellen und ruhe haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Ich habe auch nicht nach einer SSD gefragt weil ich von Anfang keine wollte, jemand hat versucht sie mir schmackhaft zu machen.  Und die PCIe SSD würde ich dann holen um mir die Kabel zu sparen weil die meisten vom Mainboard versorgt werden. 
Ist natürlich nicht so wichtig aber ich habe einen grössere Übersicht im Gehäuse auch wenn ich die Kabel immer möglichst so zusammenbinde das sie nicht irgendwo rumstehen. Und Nein ich stelle hier jetzt keine Bilder rein.


----------



## flx23 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar das der RAM schon eher für Leistung der CPU verantwortlich ist oder? Du kannst jede Menge Benchmarks zwischen verschiedenen RAM-Taktfrequenzen ansehen und du wirst feststellen das eine höhere RAM-Frequenez in der Regel auch bessere Ergebnisse erzielt.  Natürlich kann man das nicht einfach so Pauschal sagen aber wenn du 2 RAM Kits hast die Technisch als einzigen Unterschied die Taktfrequenz haben, dann trifft das zu.
> Spiele werden immer noch für HDDs gemacht und bessere Ladezeiten sind mir egal, 250GB könnten eng werden weil Steam alleine schon 75-80GB an Daten hat und dann noch The Witcher 3 macht mit anderen Spielen 160GB aus, dann noch Windows oben drauf und der Datenträger ist voll
> 
> Und bald kommt noch ein weiteres Addon für TW3 das sicher auch noch 15-30GB Speicherplatz benötigen wird also unmöglich bei mir, dieses Jahr hole ich mir wahrscheinlich das neue Deus Ex, keine Ahnung wie gross das wird aber auch da schätze ich 40-60GB.
> ...




nur mal so als info. den unterschied zwischen pci-e SSD und SSD über SATA3 ist nur ein unterschied mit stopuhr oder im Benchmark zu sehen. an dieser stelle macht es (noch) keinen sinn mehr geld auszugeben. dort greifen ja auch schon mal die lanes des MBs.

ach ja  und wie kommen die daten in den arbeitsspeicher? ich hätte da 3 Möglichkeiten

a) teleportation
b) w-lan kabel
c) von der Festplatte übers kabel zum MB und dort in den ram

(kleiner Tipp; a und b isses nicht)


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*



flx23 schrieb:


> ach ja  und wie kommen die daten in den arbeitsspeicher? ich hätte da 3 Möglichkeiten
> 
> a) teleportation
> b) w-lan kabel
> ...



Dann nehme ich mal den Publikumsjoker und mal sehen was übrig bleibt.


----------



## flx23 (7. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mal den Publikumsjoker und mal sehen was übrig bleibt.



ich glaube du weist was wir/ich dir versuchen zu sagen  wie du es letztendlich machst kannst nur du entscheiden


----------



## Icedaft (7. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

OCZ Trion 150 960GB, SATA (TRN150-25SAT3-960G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gamer090 (7. April 2016)

*AW: 5400rpm vs 7200rpm, Nur Lautstärke und Verbrauch unterschiedlich?*

Ist es so schwer den Startbeitrag zu lesen??? Ich wollte hier nur mal den Unterschied zwischen 2 Festplatten erklärt haben und das wurde mir schon lange erklärt! Jetzt wird hier über SSDs geschrieben und mir werden SSDs ständig empfohlen, ich habe KEIN Interesse an einer SSD!

Bevor dieser Thread noch ungeahnte Ausmasse nimmt werde ich den Thread schliessen lassen!


----------

